# Irving, TX-&#8203;13994-&#8203;Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

DO NOT CROSS​ POST ON GREGS​ LIST!​
IRVIN​G TX URGEN​TS
IF YOU WANT TO RESCU​E AN URGEN​T DOG AFTER​ THE SHELT​ER IS CLOSE​D CALL THE RESCU​E HOTLI​NE 972-​721-​3597 

The two dates​ that appea​r (eg. 5/​31.​.​6/​6)​ are the arriv​al date.​.​the adopt​ion date The anima​ls can be eutha​nized​ after​ close​ of busin​ess on their​ adopt​ion date
Space​ permi​tting​ they are kept longe​r

Irvin​g Shelt​er Tel 972-​721-​2256 OR 972-​721-​2251
..

THE NEW SHELT​ER HOURS​:​ M-F 11:​00am to 6:​00pm Sat 12:​00PM to 5:​00PM Sun clsd

Russe​ll Posch​ 
Shelt​er Walke​r 
FOR RESCU​E GROUP​S ONLY -​214-​529-​2920

NEED RESCU​E TO PULL CONTA​CT GINGE​R BARNE​S EMAIL​ gingb​[email protected]​msn.​com

URGEN​TS MOST LIKEL​Y TO BE EUTHA​NIZED​ SOON!​
CAGE 13 "​Flor"​ (​13994​)​.​.​fem.​.​GSD.​.​1/​8.​.​1/​9 - 45 lbs frien​dly.​.​8 month​s old.​.​owner​ surre​nder.​


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*

Looks like she came in with her brother

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=932804&page=1#Post932804


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*

OMG I am in love!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*

This is a great picture. The one they have on PF doesn't even look like her!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*

Stunning dogs. Beautiful expressions.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*

These guys need to come north, they'd be snapped right up!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*



> Originally Posted By: JenniferDThese guys need to come north, they'd be snapped right up!


Exactly!

I emailed Ginger and sent her our 501c3


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*

Thanks for posting her and her brother. I can make the drive to Irving with no problem to pick these pups up. Waiting to hear back from our intake coordinator about them.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*

Please keep us posted. They appear very adoptable, their expressions are so calm, yet sad. You can see their intelligence, but wondering why they are stuck there?

If they end up coming north, let me know please. 

Jennifer


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Irving, TX-​13994-​Flor-Female-8 Months Friendly*



> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsThanks for posting her and her brother. I can make the drive to Irving with no problem to pick these pups up. Waiting to hear back from our intake coordinator about them.


I sure hope you can take them. If I wasn't so far away I would snatch them up in a second!


----------

